# Spark plug has a shiny black in the electrode



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

guys, what do you think by this? could it be a leak from piston? injectors? or valve seal? I keep on cleaning those plug and after a few kms run, the black thing shows up again.


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like it's gas fouled. Does it smell like gas? If so, could be an injector leaking down, low compression, plug not getting spark, to name a few possibilities.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i've had bad luck with the v-power plugs in my ga16  i use it on all of my other cars and they work flawlessly


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

raycor178 said:


> guys, what do you think by this? could it be a leak from piston? injectors? or valve seal? I keep on cleaning those plug and after a few kms run, the black thing shows up again.


What "black thing"? ............ I dont see any "black thing" - take one of your pics and mark the "thing" in red.

Like smj999smj the only thing I see "wrong" there is the impression of a "wet" plug (never look at plug conditions when the motor is cold and has only run a few seconds so as to move the vehicle out of the garage) - other than that it actually looks pretty good - I certainly would simply re-use those.

FWIW - with alli heads imo you need Coppaslip or some such anti-seize agent on the plug threads and yours seem bone-dry


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

right there on the electrode, above the welded part of the electrode. dont know how to create an arrow, it doesnt smell gas, I took a research of plug reading but cant find similar to that. 3 plugs has a similar problem located at 1,3 and 4 cylinders.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

raycor178 said:


> right there on the electrode, above the welded part of the electrode. dont know how to create an arrow, it doesnt smell gas, I took a research of plug reading but cant find similar to that. 3 plugs has a similar problem located at 1,3 and 4 cylinders.


If that is it, then it is absolutely nothing and normal

Google for sparkplug indexing during installation (if you do not locate the tip in such a way that the flame front is on the open side of the electrode then the results in your pics are to be expected), some plugs during installation will be rotated so that they are "properly" aligned by pure luck while others may be exactly the opposite.

Either way, you have nothing to worry about IMO and sparkplug indexing on a non-racing engine is an absolute waste of time


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

thank you sir for enlightening my mind about the issue. thank you all guys...


----------

